# Gigging Last night



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

Went out to the jetti across from the 17th street boat ramp andstuck 2 nice flounder both 16"and saw one nice slot red swin right next to me. First time gigging there but I've caught alot of flounder around that jetti.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report,i have been seeing alot of nice reds myself.


----------



## SpinFisher (Oct 21, 2007)

Good report, I think most of the area jetties are loaded with flatties but here in Destin it fairly deep in most areas making it tough to gig. Gunna try rod & reel Monday to see if i can get a few.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a flounder one night. It was 20 in. I gigged it. I will try again soon. My Dog Barks


----------

